# The Gopher's GS-10



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been making slingshots from the shared design forum for my collection. Gopher's GS-10 looked different so I thought I would give it a shot. When I first cut it out, I thought, that is a big frame. But it is a really nice design that fits the hand very well, and also has a distinctive look. I added a pinky hole as a locator. I also added an insignia with Gophers name and "GS-10". Originally I thought I would find a picture of a gopher, but Gopher has a cool Avatar, so it is his Avatar. The insignia was created in cad and printed to regular paper, glued in place in a round recess, two coats of poly on the paper to seal the ink, and then clear epoxy casting resin almost filling the recess. The slingshot is Ash, stained with black arrow dye, finished with satin poly.

It is a cool slingshot. Thanks Gopher.

Chuck S.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Chuck, no words to .....


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Chuck, no words to .....


Thanks Ifran, Cool Gopher design.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow Chuck, that's some realy fine work!
This is another example of how you never really know what one of the Shared Design slingshots will be until it's out of the wood (or plastic or G10 or whatever). The template for this one is very basic but the finished product is something that any cautapulteer would be proud to own.
Great job, as always! I wish I had your skills.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Man that's a good one and the medallion insert really sets it off. I like that one and you've done The Gopher a real credit with it.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

woot


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Once again you have crafted a beauty, nice work Chuck, I really like the dark finish and the medallions have become a signature piece for your work. Nice that you create them giving credit to the original maker. Nice touch.
Philly


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Chuck, that is absolutely spectacular! i'm sure i couldn't have made my own design better!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful! I think the medallion is outstanding, too. I have the pattern for this one sitting on my work bench right now.

Another great job, Chuck.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice work Chuck!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats a sweet lookin slingshot Chuck!! Love the colour and insert!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, Gopher created a unique design, it is a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi can I have the link to the template for this as I can't fond it

Atb Rob


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The title of the post is "A slingshot for everyone".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3682-a-slingshot-for-everyone/


----------

